# Calibre Errors



## Motomaggot (Jan 17, 2012)

Have anyone else been having issues with Calibre sending via email to your Kindle. On two machines, one is fine and the other is not working. The error message is below, but no board seems to have a solution. Calibre is a Python based program and I am using pyTivo on the machine that is having issues. Any ideas?

calibre, version 0.8.36
ERROR: Failed to email book: *Failed*: Email Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language to [email protected]

Starting job: Email Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language to [email protected]
connect: (u'smtp.gmail.com', 587)
connect: (587, u'smtp.gmail.com')

Sending failed...

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\email.py", line 37, in run
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\email.py", line 112, in sendmail
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtp.py", line 105, in sendmail
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtplib.py", line 303, in connect
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtplib.py", line 281, in _get_socket
File "socket.py", line 571, in create_connection
error: [Errno 10061] No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it

Retrying in 301 seconds...

connect: (u'smtp.gmail.com', 587)
connect: (587, u'smtp.gmail.com')

Sending failed...

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\email.py", line 37, in run
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\email.py", line 112, in sendmail
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtp.py", line 105, in sendmail
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtplib.py", line 303, in connect
File "site-packages\calibre\utils\smtplib.py", line 281, in _get_socket
File "socket.py", line 571, in create_connection
error: [Errno 10061] No connection could be made because the target 
machine actively refused it

Job: "Email Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language to 
[email protected]" failed with error:
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\threaded_jobs.py", line 83, in 
start_work
File "site-packages\calibre\gui2\email.py", line 92, in __call__
error: [Errno 10061] No connection could be made because the target 
machine actively refused it

Called with args: 
(u'c:\\users\\matthew\\appdata\\local\\temp\\calibre_0.8.36_tmp_y6o7cd\\nv0v_ucaltmpfmt.mobi', 
u'Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language - Martin S. Raymond & 
William L. Leffler.mobi', u'[email protected]', u'E-book: 
Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language', u'Attached, you will 
find the e-book\n\nOil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language\n\tby 
Martin S. Raymond & William L. Leffler\n\nin the MOBI format.') 
{u'notifications': <Queue.Queue instance at 0x0A7E4940>, u'abort': 
<threading._Event object at 0x0A8C7DB0>, u'log': 
<calibre.utils.logging.GUILog object at 0x0A8C7F30>}


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you posted this error message on mobileread.com yet? The creator of Calibre posts there and there is a section on the board just for the program.


----------



## Motomaggot (Jan 17, 2012)

No but I will.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Motomaggot said:


> On two machines, one is fine and the other is not working.


Both machines in the same place, using the same internet connection/ISP?

I do know of ISP's here in the UK that block smtp mail sending except to their own mail server as an "anti-spam" mechanism.


----------

